# Hot Demand SAP module in Australia???



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

HI,

I have 7 years of experience in Development and little experience in SAP ABAP. I heard from lots of Australian websites that there are lack of skilled people particularly in .NET and SAP. I want to switch my career back to SAP but I am not sure which module has more jobs or more demand along with SAP ABAP.

I have searched in seek but I could not able to get to a conclusion. I think there are lot of SAP people available in this forum. Your advise is really helpful. Please throw some light here. :ranger:

-Rams.


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Ramoz,

I am SAP-SD Functional consultant. 
Now a days SAP-HANA is having greater demand everywhere. So you can think about it.
Also, along with ABAP if you can learn any core logistic module that would give you an edge.
Regards


----------

